# 1/16 plastic tubing...where to get it?



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a set of Vincent wheels I wanted to use on an aurora G+ chassis but they were meant for T-jets. No prob for the rears to fit, all I did was shorten the axle. But obviously the fronts fit .064 axles also, and the front axle I used was a standard tyco/tomy/lifelike axle which is around .029 diameter if I remember right. I had some brass tubing which was 1/16" diameter (.064) and got the bright idea to use a micro drill to ream it out to sleeve the tyco front axle. Well an hour and a half later I logged 6 tries and 4 broken micro drills but I pulled it off, and wound up with 2 brass sleeves for the axle to 'step up' to the .064 wheels. It works slick!

Id like to do this to fit the wide vincents on front and rear of tyco widepans and Autoworld XT chassis, but I need something that I can slice to the right length and drill out nice and easy. Plastic would be perfect, especially if it was a clear lexan or acrylic. But plastruct and evergreen's tubing only goes down to 3/32 and thats too big. Anyone know where to find plastic tubing in a 1/16 outside diameter? I tried smallparts.com and their site doesnt allow you to search by size.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

grunger,
You can try here: http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/RetailPriceList.lasso


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link, jerry. But they only go down to 3/32 also.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Have you considered doing the same thing you would do to true tires? You could put a piece of 3/32 in a dremmel and sand to the size you need.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Small Parts*

Would this work?

http://www.smallparts.com/Polyimide-Micro-Tubing-0050-00075/dp/B00193XVM6?ie=UTF8&qid=1263070689&sr=1-2&pf_rd_r=1A9PJJD778T0WYJBH7HE&pf_rd_m=AIUBT5HP6PMAF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=700781011&pf_rd_p=467590051&pf_rd_s=center-3

It look like you can search in Small Parts by OD for Rod and tubing.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

22, I did do that and I got results that were OK at best. It was a LOT easier than drilling out the brass though, I can tell you that much. 

Bob, I think that might just be the hot ticket! .065 is just a smidge bigger than an aurora axle but some lite sanding will take up the difference real quick. Thanks, buddy! Im def gonna give that a try.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Might want to check the decimal point...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

grunger,
Does it have to be tubing?? They do make a 1/16th rod.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good 'point', LD...glad i didnt buy it right there.

Jerry, it does have to be a tube. Theres no way i could precisely drill down thru the center of a rod for what Im doing.


----------

